

Back to balance - rymohr
https://medium.com/@rymohr/back-to-balance-1572b44e432a

======
jeffcmohr
Thanks for sharing this so openly and honestly and kudos to you for
recognizing this before it was too late and pushing our team to adjust. It's a
great reminder of the additional struggles faced by those in a startup with
little ones. There's far too many startup cultures where working there means
missing out on entire parts of your kids' lives. And once those years are
gone, they're gone...

